# Prayer room



## lostsoul (Aug 25, 2006)

Hey guys... I decided to come back to this forum occasionaly









I found out you can cure this by praying, my soul returned yesterday by praying (I could feel it happen), but I got a panic attack and had to quit. So for the ones that truly believe in God, please pray with me. In this topic we will pray for eachother.

I will kick it off..

Prayer Request:

Please pray for me, Johan , that God may forgive me, will be with me and will help me. Please pray that He will forgive me that I'm angry on Him and the world.

God bless!


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2008)

Hey lostsoul. Welcome back


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2008)

I prayed for you lostsoul. I prayed for God to give you strength and to help you realised that God's love is always with you.


----------



## lostsoul (Aug 25, 2006)

Sweetypie, thank you so much. God bless you!

I would like to pray for you too. Can you give me your name and what you want me to pray for you?


----------



## lostsoul (Aug 25, 2006)

Hey Emulated Puppet}eer  Hugs!


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks, thats really nice of you, but I don't want to put my name on here in case someone I know sees all my posts! lol.


----------



## lostsoul (Aug 25, 2006)

I already thought so  Then just please the prayer if you can.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks. Please pray for guidance on how to get rid of my stress. Thank you.


----------



## lostsoul (Aug 25, 2006)

I just prayed for you. May God be with you!


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2008)

Thank you. May God be with you also through this dificult time.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2008)

...


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

lostsoul said:


> Hey Emulated Puppet}eer  Hugs!


Keep us updated even if you do leave the site... it will be nice to hear from you any how =).


----------



## lostsoul (Aug 25, 2006)

Spirit, I don't agree that praying can't be the way out of it. I almost got cured two days ago by praying and a guy on abchomepathy.com got cured because of prayer. When praying my soul came back, it was the fifth time this happened, it's a beautiful thing, you become one again.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

i pray for the divine source of love and infinite bliss to 
make me less defined by my ego
and see others are living this dream as well
they may also think
that their lives matter
more than mine
that's what i think about them!
please take that away...
its embarassing and
i'm getting bored of it!
please remove this veil of ignorance!
as and when we are ready for it!
please help us stop hating each other
for everything wrong in the world!
please dissolve my jealousy and rage
competitive spirit
and derisive mind
i find it hard to live with it...
oh and if you have the time
please also give me my soul back.

Now! I wannitt NOW! (stomps on daddy God's feet)


----------



## lostsoul (Aug 25, 2006)

Beautiful prayer Rozanne  But DO you really WANT it? Do you REALLY want to feel? No you don't.. A part of you doesn't and a part of you does want this. If you really, really wanted it, you would have gotten your feelings back after a night of sleep. First make sure about what you want. If you don't want to feel now, then don't. Feel when you are ready to feel, don't push it.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

most probably
still, 
i don't think there is anything wrong with asking.

i hope all your prayers are answers swiftly and painlessly


----------



## lostsoul (Aug 25, 2006)

True


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2008)

Prayer wont heal you unless you take action.....do you think god is going to come down from the sky or whatever nonsence and do the work for you? 
The universe will provide the opportunitys if that is YOUR intention ,if healing is YOUR intention then YOU will manifest it,You think your soul has GONE somewhere because you GIVE all YOUR power away by thinking somone else is making things better in your life or worse,-it hasnt,its just that you are refusing it [your "soul" [higher self] its own power and not honouring yourself at all ,so what do you expect? ,youre not acknowledging your higher self which created these situations in your life so you could learn from them...YOU create your life,YOU can heal your life.. Im not disputing that "God" heals or that prayer isnt powerful but "god" is inside you not somwhere to be sought...as an ego being..seperate from yourself.
Rozzane that prayer is beautiful ,did you write it?

Spirit.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Not that praying is wrong but that it seems like you need to take part in what you are praying for in order for God to take part or something like that.


YES!  thats it,im not saying prayer is wrong or futile,infact it was a prayer that helped to change my life.I might pray for a meal and "god" or whomever ,might provide what I need or show me how to get what I need ,but is he gonna come around and cook it for me and eat it also...of course not.The power of "god" is inside us..i like what you say about god droping things out of the sky lol........god manifests..our higher self manifests what we need and that isnt allways healing ,sometimes first we must learn what our pain and suffering is trying to teach us.......so that would be a good prayer..."god please show me why im suffering"....

Spirit.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I prefere to get rid of things in the hope it will reveal something better, so I resonate more with the Buddhist ideal of clearing the self than adding stuff to it. Prayer feels to me like asking for something and therefore more attachment. Meditation and healing on the other hand feel more like letting go and accepting life as it is.


----------



## iamgrace (May 7, 2008)

hi!
God is Good! Faith in God is what got me back to reality too!

And an article...run a search on Google, "intrusive thoughts" and there I found an article that helped me it is about anxiety.the one move technique...God and Faith healed me enough to take the steps I needed to take care of myself too...drink water, exercise rest, avoiding endless topics of discussion helped too! streering away from the need to find an answer to my existence and endless topics , so that I can CURE myself, melted away too. FAITH IS IT ! prayer WORKS , I say prayers for you and everyone in this discussion board..I am still crying from all of the suffering I have read here, I wish I could tell everyone how I got better, but now I am getting tired to reply to more people!!!! 
I better go get some rest!!!
but Jesus healed me for certain!

Love
Grace


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2008)

iamgrace said:


> hi!
> God is Good! Faith in God is what got me back to reality too!


Grrr why aren't we in the debate fourm with this?  :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2008)

Its not a debate ,I dont think.

Thats brilliant Grace,I know it to,and when you know you just know..noone can dispute that.

Spirit.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2008)

I just don't understand a person who has 100% faith in something and can not be brain wash (so to speak) into thinking about new ideas/reasons for existing etc. "Each to their own". =)


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2008)

I never said we shouldnt be open to new ideas.......we should,its just when you see reality as it is...all those differant ways of seeing it ,those expressions of reality become validated to an extent,so its just a matter of what medium you choose to veiw the universe through and finding its expression.

Spirit.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2008)

Indeedy =)


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

yerp


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

i'd like to be released from this negative experience
as soon as possible, if the creator is listening.

and I would like it if the secrets of life we released
so we knew the answers to the following:

why are we here?
what is the best path?
why did you create samsara?
what is my responsibility?
what is not my responsibility?
what is to gain from this experience?
who am I??

why am I experiencing myself as a biological organism....all seems a bit odd to me!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2008)

Please pray for Kenny, I'm very worried about him. Pray that he finds strength and hope in life.
Thanks.


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

i pray that kenny will stop snorting his pills :?


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

lostsoul said:


> Hey guys... I decided to come back to this forum occasionaly
> 
> I found out you can cure this by praying, my soul returned yesterday by praying (I could feel it happen), but I got a panic attack and had to quit. So for the ones that truly believe in God, please pray with me. In this topic we will pray for eachother.
> 
> ...


R U serious?

Ok I will try.
I hope it works.
BTW the panic may be because your refound emotions are overwhelming.
Can't have that happen. Talk to your Doctor right away.
You are too close.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

Bless..she wrote that when you went in the psych ward I think.

Today I think we should send out loving thoughts for all the people who lost loved ones in the twin towers incident.

Lynsey x.


----------



## phantomface (Nov 29, 2008)

wait having dp means your souless?


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Maybe it feels that way,
But you dont are souless or with soul than others.


----------



## meghan28 (Jan 3, 2008)

I pray that God will forgive me for all of the wrong paths I have chosen in my life, and I thank him for blessing me with this beautiful life...I pray for the health and recovery of everyone on these forums, and may god bless each and everyone of you! Without you all I would be all alone!


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

This will sound odd, but I want to ask for prayers for my family dog. We have had her for many years, my parents have just had to rush her to the vets at 1 am, shes lifeless...eyes in her head etc. Horrible. :?

Thank you.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

She died.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm sorry Lyns. Sometimes losing a pet feels like losing a family member.


----------



## meghan28 (Jan 3, 2008)

Lyns I'm so sorry to hear about your dog...I'll pray for her tonight. I lost a cat I've had since I was little to cancer recently so I know how it feels, and it hurts. I bet you gave your dog a great life and she's in a much better place now. Good thing she had people like you who cared so much for her :]!


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks guys, she was the family dog, not strictly my dog, but we grew up with her you know...So yeah it's pretty rough. She was having a few problems anyway although it was unexpected. My mum is in bits, hasnt got dressed in days etc....... but I am actually okay, we all deal with things differently don't we and life goes on, it has too. You get knocked down in life so many times, you just get up again dust off and carry on.

Lynsey <3 xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

In memory of Celia. She always made me laugh.









"Don't it always seem to go, you don't know what you've got 'til it's gone, pave Paradise and put up a parking lot."
C.R.G.
1918-2009
Shalom
Love,
Sandy


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2009)

Spirit said:


> You dont really need somone else to pray for you,though it can help.......though all the power you need is within you not without you...I allways see people who think that they can pray for others whilst making a big thing out of it as a bit narcsatistic and egotistical [no offense :? ]..what makes their prayer more powerful than your own...nothing.
> there are some here that have been praying for everyone here for monthes in their own way.....quite secretly .
> Praying will not heal you of dr/dp though,it may lead you to the knowledge of what you need to do to heal and bring you strength,if your intention is strong enough.....there are NO magic wands,you must follow received guidence or its useless.
> 
> Spirit.


the bible say that if any two beleivers should agree in prayer, it will be given to them, that is why we need others to pray for us.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

eduEDU1 said:


> Spirit said:
> 
> 
> > You dont really need somone else to pray for you,though it can help.......though all the power you need is within you not without you...I allways see people who think that they can pray for others whilst making a big thing out of it as a bit narcsatistic and egotistical [no offense :? ]..what makes their prayer more powerful than your own...nothing.
> ...


I won't disagree, this isn't the debate section and besides I wrote the above ages ago,so don't pay it too much mind-it's one of those times where I think to myself why did I write that?. :? ... We're all entitled to our beliefs. I don't technically have anything against praying or being prayed for, if anyone was being a bit narcissistic back then I will readily admit, it was probably me-boy what a projection eh. We live and learn.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

For those who pray, pray hard for me. I think I've really messed up this time.


----------



## sneaker (Feb 14, 2009)

What happened Conjurus?


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

I made a mistake, but keep praying because things might be ok, I'm hoping to be able to make things right.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Conjurus said:


> For those who pray, pray hard for me. I think I've really messed up this time.


How does a person pray hard? My thoughts are with you Jesse.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Conjurus said:
> 
> 
> > For those who pray, pray hard for me. I think I've really messed up this time.
> ...


Pray a lot I guess. Pray with a lot of heart. thx kenny


----------



## sweet_eyes (Mar 15, 2009)

anna normand please pray for me


----------



## leahcm14 (Apr 4, 2009)

Hello all --

My name is Leah. I am new to this website. I am at my lowest of the lows when it comes to believing that this will all go away. My sister told me onetime that maybe this is Gods plan for me. That maybe I am supposed to be living with this. All I know for sure is that I need guidance. I am lacking faith so badly right now. Instead of during to my bottle of xanax I want to turn to God and not be scared of what I face. I truly want to get better, I just feel like the DP is so bad right now that I cant even see the light at the end of the tunnel. Someone please respond back so I no someone understands!!! :?


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Praying for you all...

Much Love,
xx Sista Hazel xx


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

leahcm14 said:


> My sister told me onetime that maybe this is Gods plan for me. That maybe I am supposed to be living with this.


It is not Gods will or plan for you or any of his children to suffer like this, so don't think that, it is in fact the opposite. He has his hand stretched out to you full of blessings. Just have faith and hope in him because "by his stipes we are healed". And the enemy tends to attack people with very high callings on there lives, so this could mean God has a big purpose for your life, but the enemy wants you to turn your back on God because of what you are going through. Dont give up, take the promises God gave you and hold on to them until God reveals what is going on. If your not that familier with the Bible, call your pastor and ask him to find a promise in Bible about your particulare situation. And hold on to it. Peace and I pray for you guys every night. :wink:


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

>Dannie Adkins<

Please pray for me that God will reveal to me my way out of this DP, and what he wants me to do with my life to change my cicumstances. Bet let his will be done, not my own, his will is infinate times better than mine. Thanks guys, Dannie.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Please pray that I find guidance.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

Conjurus said:


> Please pray that I find guidance.


I pray for you every night Jess. He will give it too you, he loves you very much, believe me I know. Ill continue to pray for your his guidance in your life Jess
Peace, and I hope you at least feel a little better today brother. :wink:


----------



## zajoan (Jun 17, 2009)

I registered in this forum today and I read through your stories and I have to say that I feel so connected with everyone of you and therefore I will from now on, imply you to my prayers every night before I go to bed and every morning when I wake up, every Sunday when I go to church and every time I come across praying. God bless and save you all.


----------



## sputnik (Oct 18, 2009)

I thought about you people at church today. You were in my prayers.


----------



## faithislife26 (Nov 8, 2009)

im glad everyone here realizes that praying is the answer. 
i just came back from a weekly prayer group at my church and i feel wonderful. 
i asked God for forgiveness for thinking so much about suiside. I dont want to think like that anymore.

God bless you all. 
Glory be to Him.


----------



## faithislife26 (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2009)

I really need prayer. I have something like the flu right now and its making my dp super intense. I remember having the flu before and being really foggy headed so I know that this on top of dp should be bad, its just hard to deal with. Please pray for my healing and peace as I wait to come through this illness.


----------



## Hopeful1 (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi all

I have found connecting with the divine to be the most powerful of all the remedies. I recently started to feel these symptoms and I know GOD will heal me. I have been eating right, exercising,acupuncture and seeing a therapist. However, I believe all of this will offer relief but the divine one will correct it.

For GOD did not give a spirit of fear but of love and authority. Father we ask you to heal people across the globe that suffer from this disorder. Lord we want to be whole again so we can experience life. Some of us feel guilt, we hold anger and resentment. We pray for a release of these negative emotions. We ask you lord to give us a chance to live the way you called us to be. We for humility, and purpose,for reconnection to our own bodies, mind and spirit. We love you and and offer up our everything. Selah


----------



## Hopeful1 (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi all

I have found connecting with the divine to be the most powerful of all the remedies. I recently started to feel these symptoms and I know GOD will heal me. I have been eating right, exercising,acupuncture and seeing a therapist. However, I believe all of this will offer relief but the divine one will correct it.

For GOD did not give a spirit of fear but of love and authority. Father we ask you to heal people across the globe that suffer from this disorder. Lord we want to be whole again so we can experience life. Some of us feel guilt, we hold anger and resentment. We pray for a release of these negative emotions. We ask you lord to give us a chance to live the way you called us to be. We for humility, and purpose,for reconnection to our own bodies, mind and spirit. We love you and and offer up our everything. Selah


----------



## red.lithium (Mar 9, 2010)

Please can someone pray for me. I am having an episode right now. I am finding hard to function. Even typing this is difficult because it feels like my brain and body are disconnected. Iv tried praying already, but nothing.


----------



## Phrenism (Apr 13, 2010)

I understand how you feel completely, sometimes it seems as if the only thing that holds the key to my freedom is God and it's frustrating to be able to give up control to something like that. Last night I was praying about this issue and at the end of my prayer a realization hit me (pardon the pun), I'm sure that with God being so powerful at least he could use these problems that I have for good. I woke up this morning with my answer, I felt uplifted, it's not that my dp wasn't there, it just didn't bother me; my connection with the external world was still null but my connection with God was enhanced to the point that the external world seemed not to matter. And therein I realized was the key that I had been looking for, after all, doesn't God ask you to come as you are and he will give you rest? That's why I decided to post here, I hope this helps you. Don't see DP as the end of your life, it can be a chance to connect with God more deeply with external distractions aside if you view it in the right light.


----------



## MimiCat100 (Aug 4, 2010)

Rozanne said:


> i pray for the divine source of love and infinite bliss to
> make me less defined by my ego
> and see others are living this dream as well
> they may also think
> ...


I'll keep you in my prayers and all suffering with this disorder


----------



## MimiCat100 (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi I'm Mimi,

I've been suffering with DP for so many years. Although, I live a normal life. I feel so disconnected. I pray everynight, I'm trying to change my eating habit, I'm fully engrossed in what I do creatively but I still feel this void I feel so far from myself and everyone. I feel as if I'm in an empty room even when I'm surrounded by everyone. What can I do to overcome it? When will I overcome this? I feel as though my life is wasting away. Maybe I can start attending mass again and see if I can feel uplifted because praying alone doesn't seem to help. I pray for everyone dealing with this. Please pray for me.


----------



## deadtoself (Apr 13, 2009)

for my sister "tinyfairypeople." That God may strengthen her through this... She's a child of the king in Christ, but it's hard to see that when you're in a pit.

"fear not, for I am with you; be not dismayed, for I am your God; I will strengthen you, I will help you, I will uphold you with my righteous right hand"

I love you sister.


----------



## Mandy L. (May 24, 2010)

Lord, please be kind and save me from this sadness, set me free and touch me with your cure, and everyone who searches for it as well.

Please God, Don't let me fall in darkness and hold my hand through the turbulence.

Please don't let me believe there is no way out. Please Fill my days with light and happiness for I've tried my best and for i pray.

Mercy, God. Mercy of my heart, Mercy of my Soul, Please save me.

God Bless us all,
Amen


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Spirit said:


> Prayer wont heal you unless you take action.....do you think god is going to come down from the sky or whatever nonsence and do the work for you?
> The universe will provide the opportunitys if that is YOUR intention ,if healing is YOUR intention then YOU will manifest it,You think your soul has GONE somewhere because you GIVE all YOUR power away by thinking somone else is making things better in your life or worse,-it hasnt,its just that you are refusing it [your "soul" [higher self] its own power and not honouring yourself at all ,so what do you expect? ,youre not acknowledging your higher self which created these situations in your life so you could learn from them...YOU create your life,YOU can heal your life.. Im not disputing that "God" heals or that prayer isnt powerful but "god" is inside you not somwhere to be sought...as an ego being..seperate from yourself.
> Rozzane that prayer is beautiful ,did you write it?
> 
> Spirit.


Yep, I believe we can just pray and VOILA God will do it, look at the people lying in hospital beds, unable to do anything, but praying to become well, and suddenly, one day they are healed, though, in some cases we have to take action ourselves aswell. Though, if God wants to it will happen. Pray for your DP to be gone, and it will vanish. Thanks to the sin death and pain exists, but God didn't send his son to judge us, he sent him to save us. As Jesus says "And whatever you ask in My name, that I will do, that the Father may be glorified in the Son. If you ask anything in My name, I will do it." John 14:13-14.

Ask, and it will be given to you; seek, and you will find; knock, and it will be opened to you. For everyone who asks receives, and he who seeks finds, and to him who knocks it will be opened. Or what man is there among you who, if his son asks for bread, will give him a stone? Or if he asks for a fish, will he give him a serpent? If you then, being evil, know how to give good gifts to your children, how much more will your Father who is in heaven give good things to those who ask Him!" Matthew 7:7-11

I believe God can just give out as he wants to. After all, if you had a child, wouldn't you give to your child to keep it happy? wouldn't you comfort your child during its hard times? That's our relationship with God, we are his children.

And as for the starter of the post, I'll pray for you =).

God bless.


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

God, father in heaven, I pray for you to heal, strengthen, save and bless everyone on here.
They call out to you, pray to you for mercy and strength, God, give them strength, save them from the pain, God, fulfill this prayer and this wish, for as you say: "I tell you that if two of you on earth agree about anything you ask for, it will be done for you by my Father in heaven. For where two or three come together in my name, there am I with them." you're God the one who can't lie, the one who can hear all our prayers, the one who can see our hearts, as your words are they will remain. Let your will happen.
Father in heaven, we're gathered here to pray for each other, God, heal them, take away their pain.
Nothing is too great for you, nothing is too small for you.
Forgive all sins committed, take away all the pain that remains
Bless the ones who wants your blessing, save the one's in the darkness, be their light, their way and their hope.
DP, anxiety, depression, traumas, whatever that is here, by God, the savior, go away, by Jesus who died on the cross.
Amen.

If God are with you, who can be against you?
You shouldn't fear anyone, for God, the greatest, most powerful is with you, standing right beside you, holding your hand, if you feel it or not doesn't matter, he has promised to be with you, from the day you accept him till the day you die, and even after that.
He will give you peace of mind.
And for the ones doubting that DP can end with a prayer, don't, I've seen the power of prayer myself, heard about it, been told about it, it's one of the purest things, the strongest thing ever. When you pray you are filled with love, nothing beats love, love is the reason we're saved by God. Reach out for God, he won't deny you. 
God bless.


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Ehm..I'd like to request a prayer myself, you don't have to guys, but I would greatly appreciate it.
I wish for God to stop Satans attacks when I'm praying for others like this, the prayer I wrote above wasn't easy to write, but I will continue to pray for you all, cause deep inside my heart I know that I have absolutely nothing to fear, after all, God's here with us, by God we can do all things.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

Here is a page with jewish prayers for healing. Jewish Prayers.


----------



## cass75 (Apr 23, 2009)

Father in heaven,

Please release me of this pressure, it is due to the DP/DR that I am in this financial mess. I am asking you to please have mercy on me and help me in this troubling time. I feel that having DP/DR for all this time, athough a burden-it has helped me learn what I value most in my life and I truly want to do your will and live a more productive life. Lord, I am trying so hard to try and do the right thing and it would be a struggle even without DP/DR-I thank you for all you have done in my life and am now asking for a miracle and have faith that you will see me through.

I also pray for everyone having to deal with this,

I ask these things in Jesus' name

Amen


----------



## girlie (Apr 1, 2010)

I know prayers work, as I have once read a scientific article which proved it - proved that if other people pray for behalf of one person, her or his life improved. Well, I do not remember was that person who was prayed upon aware of the prayers though. But still I will add my part here in this thread.

I am a pantheist, I believe even the tiniest thing has the divine spark of existence in this universe - or indeed multiverse, as I believe in multiple realities, some parallel ones and some so distant from our reality that we cannot even fathom them really. I believe the driving force of the multiverse could be depicted as physical formulas, anything in this world and the infinite amount of other worlds work upon the natural laws of the physics. And it is divine. Truly divine.

However, though I am a pantheist, I cannot know is this driving force which is encompassing, containing everything that exists, does not exist and could exist, sentient. Still I dare to pray this little prayer of mine to that possibly sentient being encompassing all that is, all that was and all that will be and never will be...

I wanna study physics and plant physiology in a university in the future. I would like to create my own music too, with acoustic and electric violins, with an acoustic viola and keyboards. And first of all, I wanna draw my scifi comic project with which I might be able to help others who are/have been in my situation in their lives. That scifi comic project would be the most important thing in my life ever. It would be that, cuz with it I could really help other people in distress, as well as me too.

I know my prayer is a selfish one. I didn't pray for world peace, the end of global hunger (or indeed the will for saving everyone from hunger, as it really would be possible even now) or e.g. the regions, in which polar bears live and would be somehow (though I do not know how) saved from the anthropogenic climate change - nothing like that beneficial for all people and the whole biosphere. But I still care. And that is why I wanna draw my comic - in order to say peace in any level is more powerful than war. And the reason for it is the fact that peace will always create good and beautiful things, when war just destroys and brings pain... Thus this is my prayer, and though I do not know if there is anyone hearing it, I will still express it.

Great Mystery, thank you for my life. I hope if you can, you would hear my small, though maybe a bit selfish prayer. But I really love you, as you encompass all that exists, will exist and will never exist all in a whole. And I love my world, this blue planet with its current creatures and people - and wouldn't like to see it destroyed (though I know people are never able to destroy life itself, they aren't that powerful.)


----------



## theartistblurgh (May 9, 2011)

Adam Schmidt, Washington State
Please pray for me that I find answers, that I stay strong, am able to heal. Preferably sooner rather than later, I am a college student and may have to drop out, I'm running out of money and not sure if I could work, with nowhere to go I need a miracle. I think this is a test from God, I realize that it's in his hands and not mine "what is faith if it goes untested" I'm doing everything I can and turning this over to God, please pray for me as I am praying for all of you. Much love, I know together we can all get over this and get to a better place again.


----------



## dreamsofsomeday (Mar 10, 2011)

phantomface said:


> wait having dp means your souless?


Nooo, it definitely does not.
EDIT: And of course I quote something that was two or three pages ago.

I'll pray for anyone who sends me a message in their inbox. I don't come on here as often as I used to.
Maybe we can pray that each others' depersonalization lifts. 
Lately, I've been praying a ton, and I feel like my dp hasn't been nearly as bad as it usually is. I feel like it also doesn't matter as much as I usually think it does.


----------



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

I went to church tonight for the first time in a long while. I sat there praying to god and waiting for an answer. Sometimes well most of time it just seems like he doesn't listen. It's kind of like that nickelback song hero. where he sings "I am so high, I can hear heaven. But heaven no heaven don't hear me". Like im screaming out to him and nothing. It keeps me almost like a doubting thomas. I beleive but it's hard. But anyways please pray that god heals me, helps me get a job and move on with my life. thanks.


----------



## foghat (Jan 1, 2011)

opie37060 said:


> I went to church tonight for the first time in a long while. I sat there praying to god and waiting for an answer. Sometimes well most of time it just seems like he doesn't listen. It's kind of like that nickelback song hero. where he sings "I am so high, I can hear heaven. But heaven no heaven don't hear me". Like im screaming out to him and nothing. It keeps me almost like a doubting thomas. I beleive but it's hard. But anyways please pray that god heals me, helps me get a job and move on with my life. thanks.


I hear ya brother...I feel the same way sometimes. Sometimes I rationalize this dp thing as a spiritual growth. But then I'm not sure. Hang in there. You're in my prayers.

Proverbs 3:5


----------



## Rainloss (Nov 4, 2011)

I found it so hard to pray most of the time. Also under DR you feel like every single action is a sin which makes you anxious and leads to endless cycle.


----------



## Depersonal Eyes (Oct 10, 2011)

"Consider it a sheer gift, friends, when tests and challenges come at you from all sides. You know that under pressure, your faith-life is forced into the open and shows its true colors. So don't try to get out of anything prematurely. Let it do its work so you become mature and well-developed, not deficient in any way. If you don't know what you're doing, pray to the Father. He loves to help. You'll get His help, and won't be condescended to when you ask for it." James 1 : 2-5

Read this and liked it yesterday. Sometimes I don't even pray for healing. That will come when God decides. I just pray for peace in my suffering. Seems to help alot.


----------



## anxybilly (Jun 22, 2011)

I thought about seeing a Priest and confessing all I have done wrong.

I don't understand the nature of d/r and d/p with me.

I pray everyday and write in my journal that this some day goes away.


----------



## rightwrong99 (Apr 17, 2011)

Rainloss said:


> I found it so hard to pray most of the time. Also under DR you feel like every single action is a sin which makes you anxious and leads to endless cycle.


This is interesting. Do explain.


----------



## Storme (Nov 27, 2011)

Dear God,

Please show me a way to tell my friends and family about my DR. I don't know how they'd react and I don't think they'd understand, I doubt my friends would 'get' what I was talking about and I don't want my mother to be worried.
Please, Lord, You've always been there for me when I needed someone to talk to and You've helped me through everything life has thrown at me in the past, help me find an answer now, so I don't have to keep everything to myself any more.

Amen. ^.^


----------



## chipper24 (Mar 5, 2012)

I like this. I think that all we can really do is pray. What else do we have left. I will pray for all of you and I hope you will all pray for me as well. God Bless all of you.


----------



## shattered memories (Jul 19, 2012)

Wonderful thread...

Dear Lord,

thank you for giving me the continued strength to carry on through these darkest days. I ask for your forgivessness in my sins and transgressions. Youve came to my aid numerous times before but I always took my life for granted. For that I am truly sorry...for everything I ever did wrong.

I was consistently petty and spiteful. selfish and arrogant. I never focused on the the things that truly mattered. Ive never been a good brother, uncle nor son.

I now realize that my purpose in life is help others and abate suffering. You put us on this earth to be kind and compassionate to our fellow humans...to follow in your footsteps.

Im so sorry it took this turn of events to make me realize this. I ask for your mercy and infinite power and compassion to purify my body and soul...to rid me of maladies so that I can pursue the path you have chosen for me.

Finally I ask you that you watch over me and my family as well as my brothers and sisters suffering from this affliction here on the forum as well as around the world. Please let our prayers be heard. Please bring light and joy into our hearts once more.

Anen.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2012)

Spirit said:


> Prayer wont heal you unless you take action.....


Prayer is action, asking for prayer is action. I used to pray all the time - not for things I wanted but to do God's will (OK and some things I wanted). Now my mind is blank and the notion of prayer does not easily cross the barren swept nature of its current state. Last night in a dream, my mind "worked" and in the dream I prayed. It felt great, then to wake up to the numbness was a let down. I came on here and found that I could read prayers that others asked for and process them that way. Even in a desperate state, I still feel Faith and know God is with me. What His plan is, I have no idea.


----------



## riokid (Sep 8, 2012)

does dp go away


----------



## StayinUp (Oct 24, 2012)

I think that it's so awesome that there is a prayer section on this page. I just found this website today, and truly believe it is a blessing. It's so difficult not get lost in this whole disorder and let it eat you alive. I know for damn sure that's what the enemy would love, to just have you stuck. God's bigger than that tho, and when we all get better, think of how many people we will be able to help!I have had this disorder for almost for years now, and it got significantly worse around sept 2011, but I know that I am in place now where I can function thanks to the grace of God. A year ago, I thought I was going crazy, had no hope, and no where to go. Until a friend got me going back to church. Ever since that Sunday, I've been making (very slow) progress. I went from staying at home for six months withdrawn from everyone, to going out to hang out with the people I love again. I now usher and sound tech at my church. I'm even leading a small group in bible study. Things I couldn't even have imagined doing before. I still suffer from this disorder every day, but I refuse to let it destroy me...especially since i know Who has my back.

Dear Heavenly Father,

Thank you so much for loving us. Thank you for the continued strength you have granted us. We may not be where we want to be or feel how we want to feel. But we're still standing. You tell us that while we still have breath in our lungs, we are still able to bring glory to Your kingdom. I pray that You help every person here suffering from this disorder Lord. That you give them strength and Your peace that surpasses all understanding. Bless us with healing Father so that we may go out and bless others with that same healing and bring glory to Your name. I pray that we all realize that with you by our side, no matter how bad we feel, we are going to be ok. This is not a disorder that kills, but discourages. So I rebuke all evil thoughts, symptoms, and spirits in the name of Jesus Christ. Amen

Stay strong guys.

For God has not given us a spirit of fear, but of power and of love and of a sound mind.
2 Timothy 1:7


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2013)

Dear God,
Thank you for being by my side for bringing me courage and strength and guiding me on my way to recovery. Thank your for my husband and his love and support. Please let him see that I am getting better, and that he need not stress over this any more. Thank you God, for my friends and also for the support gained from this forum. I am so appreciative of this resource. Please free them of their DP and other mental illnesses, granting them the wisdom and courage to get to where they want to be, because they do not deserve to suffer. Thank you Lord for helping me in times of trouble, and for doing so for others too. Thank you for being there, and thank you, for being you.

Amen


----------



## jnet123 (Aug 9, 2013)

Psalms 3:3-5 NLT

But you, O L ord , are a shield around me; you are my glory, the one who holds my head high. I cried out to the Lord , and he answered me from his holy mountain. Interlude I lay down and slept, yet I woke up in safety, for the Lord was watching over me.


----------



## GroupHug (Jul 6, 2012)

Just get me home. I'll do the rest. 

Whatever you are, I love you. Thank you.


----------



## MissLana (Jan 12, 2014)

Can someone pray for me, please? My name is Lana. I'm crying as I write this, and, I am kind of glad that I am crying. I have not detached from my emotions too much, for the most part, mostly just from reality. I feel like my brain is trying so hard to get back into reality but I'm stuck in some limbo that is too real to be a dream but too unreal to be real. If that makes any sense. A while ago, I was much worse. My vision was completely two dimensional and I had that dreaded invisible pane of glass that separated me from everything. I've been getting a bit better, but, it's still here and it's still taunting me. Some days, I feel like I am close to recovery. Another week, I say. Another month, I say, and I'll be recovered. Then a month goes by and I start to lose hope. I start to cry and feel like God abandoned me in the hell that is my mind. Sometimes, I feel like this is all Karma, and a sentence that I have to carry out to balance out all the wrong I ever did in my life. I haven't cried in weeks but I'm crying now. I swear, if I ever get out of this, I will never take life for granted again like I have so many times. There is so much I took for granted. I was a snob, I was insensitive, I had a temper, I was shallow. I took little things for granted. I had it so good. You really don't know how amazing your life is, even all of the bad bits of it, until you get something like DP. All the times I was bullied in school, all the times I was dumped, or ridiculed, or was simply having a bad day, are all things I'd gladly trade or go through again all over again instead of one more minute of this.

I'll pray for you all, too. I'll pray for this whole site. I want us all to find the peace we all want. I wouldn't wish this on my worst enemy. No one deserves this. Please, Lord, help us all.


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## sydneyarnce (Dec 2, 2015)

Hey. Please pray that God will take me out of this. I want to go out and help people and become the best Christian I can be once I'm healed and I know he will heal me. He help me overcome it once and that's when I found him. So something good came from that, but now I need him to help me overcome this. Thank you!


----------



## sydneyarnce (Dec 2, 2015)

I completely believe in God. He healed me when I was pregnant and I know he'll do it again. 
Please pray that I can find happiness in the mean time and that of course, that remission is around the corner for me.


----------



## elireddy (Jul 8, 2013)

Peace out,

I believe in God and the power of prayer. I was raised in a very close knit Pentecostal community. I witnessed healings and people being slain by the spirit so I know God can intervene. But when it comes to my DP/DR I continually ask him to do something supernatural. I had an exorcism once and I felt better that night but it kinda scared me. I ask God to make it like that night every night. This post encouraged me to turn back to the church and to prayer and believe he is working in me.

Thanks,

Eli


----------



## Yas (Aug 8, 2015)

god hates us all


----------



## JohnRg470 (Jul 18, 2016)

lostsoul said:


> Hey guys... I decided to come back to this forum occasionaly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It can help you in the short term, upto an hour or so, but you'd need to pray every hour you are awake to keep it away...


----------



## JohnRg470 (Jul 18, 2016)

> This will sound odd, but I want to ask for prayers for my family dog. We have had her for many years, my parents have just had to rush her to the vets at 1 am, shes lifeless...eyes in her head etc. Horrible. :?
> 
> Thank you.


Forgive my ignorance, but what does this have to do with DP? Or am i in the wrong place?


----------



## Alan (Jan 26, 2015)

JohnRg470 said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but what does this have to do with DP? Or am i in the wrong place?


Definitely, considering the post was made in 2009...

This is a DPDR oriented website but members are free to discuss anything that they find distressing or need support with.


----------



## JohnRg470 (Jul 18, 2016)

Alan said:


> Definitely, considering the post was made in 2009...
> 
> This is a DPDR oriented website but members are free to discuss anything that they find distressing or need support with.


Sorry, i never knew there was an expiry date on "when to reply to a topic" Silly me..


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

Well you're not likely to get a reply, that's for certain.

Plus we are a community and asking for a prayer for a dog is not something to insult.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## JohnRg470 (Jul 18, 2016)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> Well you're not likely to get a reply, that's for certain.
> 
> Plus we are a community and asking for a prayer for a dog is not something to insult.
> 
> Welcome to the forum.


What is it you're talking about here?? "insult"?

I never insulted anyone, "i asked" what a dog had to do with DP..Tell me where the insult is there?


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

I apologize, it seemed like a passive aggressive insult. My bad...


----------



## JohnRg470 (Jul 18, 2016)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> I apologize, it seemed like a passive aggressive insult. My bad...


No no, i'm certainly not aggresive in any way, i'm on here for the same reason as all DP sufferers, to get advice, and also give advice in return, if i can.. God bless


----------



## hidden (Nov 28, 2015)

This is a great post!

Sometimes we are faced with these insurmountable feats, or problems, or adversities that seem impossible to conquer or surpass. Sometimes you are caught in a position where disaster seems imminent, or is the immediate situation at hand. ...Then you realize: YOU WILL NOT GIVE UP! And whatever it takes, you will achieve your goal! ...And get to where you need to be and secure in everything you need to achieve your dreams! ...Even in the face of family problems, and money issues, and people who don't care, or those who laugh at you and your personal object, that you will in fact not let be subject to other's smug-will; but your own Free Will ignites the power; and you will actualize your goals!

LET it be KNOWN,

Good will ALWAYS conquer evil!

And NOTHING....I MEAN NOTHING WILL GET IN YOUR WAY. ....

'For you are marvelous....And the Gods await to delight in YOU!'

~C.B.


----------



## Sun Yata (Mar 14, 2013)

'His Grace is sufficient for you', for my power is made perfect in weakness, therefore i will boast all the more gladly in my weaknesses so that the power of the most high may work through me.

Most high please grant us the serenity to accept the things we cannot change, the courage to change the things we can and the wisdom to know the difference.

i ask that you ground us deeply into the moment of truth,

thank you for the peace, bliss, wisdom, happiness and forgiveness that is within all of us.

through faith and your intelligence we will become the greatest version of ourselves.

Amen


----------

